# Attention All Mothers



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

...or anyone who has met a three year old! I came across this today...a little giggle to start your day 


A 3-year-old tells all from his mother's restroom stall.

By Shannon Popkin

My little guy, Cade, is quite a talker.. He loves to communicate and does
it quite well. He talks to people constantly, whether we are in the
library, the grocery store or at a drive-thru window. People often
comment on how clearly he speaks for a just-turned-3-year-old. And you
never have to ask him to turn up the volume. It's always fully cranked.
There have been several embarrassing times that I've wished the meaning
of his words would have been masked by a not-so-audible voice, but never
have I wished this more than last week at Costco.

Halfway, through our shopping trip, nature called, so I took Cade with
me into the restroom. If you'd been one of the ladies in the restroom
that evening, this is what you would have heard coming from the second
to the last stall:

''Mommy, are you gonna go potty?

Oh! Why are you putting toiwet paper on the potty, Mommy?

Oh! You gonna sit down on da toiwet paper now?

Mommy, what are you doing?

Mommy, are you gonna go stinkies on the potty?''

At this point I started mentally counting how many women had been in
the bathroom when I walked in. Several stalls were full ... 4? 5?
Maybe we could wait until they all left before I had to make my debut
out of this stall and reveal my identity.

Cade continued: ''Mommy, you ARE going stinkies aren't you?

Oh, dats a good girl, Mommy!

Are you gonna get some candy for going stinkies on the potty?

Let me see doze stinkies, Mommy! Oh ... Mommy!

I'm trying to see In dere.

Oh! I see dem. Dat is a very good girl, Mommy.

You are gonna get some candy!''

I heard a few faint chuckles coming from the stalls on either side of
me.

Where is a screaming new born when you need her? Good grief. This was
really getting embarrassing. I was definitely waiting a long time before
exiting. Trying to divert him, I said, ''Why don't you look in Mommy's
purse and see if you can find some candy.. We'll both have some!''

'No, I'm trying to see doze stinkies"

"Oh! Mommy!'' He started to gag at this point.

''Uh - oh, Mommy. I fink I'm gonna frow up.

Mommy, doze stinkies are making me frow up!!

Dat is so gross!!''

As the gags became louder, so did the chuckles outside my stall.. I
quickly flushed the toilet in hopes of changing the subject. I began to
reason with myself: OK. There are four other toilets. If I count four
flushes, I can be reasonably assured that those who overheard this
embarrassing monologue will be long gone.

''Mommy! Would you get off the potty, now? I want you to be done going
stinkies! Get up! Get up!''

He grunted as he tried to pull me off Now I could hear full-blown
laughter. I bent down to count the feet outside my door. !

''Oh, are you wooking under dere, Mommy?

You wooking under da door? What were you wooking at? Mommy?

You wooking at the wady's feet?''

More laughter. I stood inside the locked door and tried to assess the
situation.

''Mommy, it's time to wash our hands, now. We have to go out now,
Mommy.''

He started pounding on the door. ''Mommy, don't you want to wash your
hands? I want to go out!!''

I saw that my wait 'em out' plan was unraveling.. I sheepishly opened
the door, and found standing outside my stall, twenty to thirty ladies
crowded around the stall, all smiling and starting to applaud. My
first thought was complete embarrassment, then I thought, where's the
fine print on the 'motherhood contract' where I signed away every bit
of my dignity and privacy? But as my little boy gave me a big, cheeky
grin while he rubbed bubbly soap between his chubby little hands, I
thought, I'd sign it all away again, just to be known as Mommy to this
little fellow.

(Shannon Popkin, freelance writer and mother of three, lives with her
family in Grand Rapids , Michigan , where she no longer uses public
restrooms)

You must pass this on to all the mothers who have had embarrassing
moments with their children. Isn't it great to be a parent!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Really hysterical, Pat . . . thanks for sharing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I received this several months ago but enjoyed reading it again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That had me LOL. Out of the mouths of babes . . .


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

That's why I'm getting a Havanese instead of a kid lol...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I never have had that happen----but my oldest son embarrased me half to death at the grocery store once. They had those big open freezers that you bent down to get stuff out of (like a chest type) all along one wall. My son used to like to pick at the snow(frost) that formed along the edges and try to eat it. I got after him enough about that being icky and making him sick that he quit doing it. Replaced only by running his hand all along the outside chrome piece that was slightly warm to the touch. I never minded this as it was a welcome trade to eating frost! TILL----One day we are walking along the freezer section and he is running his hand along there and I'm seeing an older lady bent over digging in there for something.....I thought nothing of it. My son however wasn't going to quit running his hand over that freezer whether a lady was bent over or not! (I had no idea! :redface Well...he ran his hand across the back of her thigh,butt and slipped his hand right between her legs,butt and thigh again as the lady lets out a warhoop and then turns and smiles at him. I was so embarrased I could of died! I told him in the future if someone was bent over.....he must just "skip" that freezer section! Thank goodness he was the only one of my kids to do this and they replaced the freezers with large upright ones now!


----------

